# Norco Rahmen und Sattelstützen



## MartinGT (25. März 2012)

Hallo,
derzeit baue ich einen Norco Six Two '06er Rahmen (Größe M) als All Mountain auf.
Als Sattelstütze habe ich mir eine X-Fusion Hilo gegönnt. 
Das Problem ist jetzt dass selbst im eingefahrenen Zustand der Sattel ziemlich hoch ist, wenn die Stütze unten bündig mit dem Rohr abschließt.
Wahrscheinlich würde es so auch gehen, aber es würde downhill mäßig schon etwas die Bewegungsfreiheit einschränken.
Kann ich um noch weiter runterzukommen die Stütze nach unten hin noch etwas aus dem Rahmen rausschauen lassen?


----------



## fokelmensh (20. April 2012)

MartinGT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> derzeit baue ich einen Norco Six Two '06er Rahmen (Größe M) als All Mountain auf.
> Als Sattelstütze habe ich mir eine X-Fusion Hilo gegönnt.
> Das Problem ist jetzt dass selbst im eingefahrenen Zustand der Sattel ziemlich hoch ist, wenn die Stütze unten bündig mit dem Rohr abschließt.
> ...





Dämpfer ausbauen und kucken wie weit der hinterbau eintaucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oOMaRcOo (21. April 2012)

Wenn du ein Luftdämpfer hast einfach Luft raus lassen und einfedern.


----------



## MartinGT (26. April 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Ich hab beide Anregungen verfolgt und konnte nun erfolgreich meinen Sattel einstellen.
Da ich keinen Luftdämpfer habe, habe ich einfach die Federspannung verringert bis ich ganz tief einfedern konnte.
Um sicher zu gehen hab ich dann noch mal den Dämpfer an einer Befestigung gelöst um den Hinterbau frei bewegen zu können.


----------

